# RIP Jeanne Vertefeuille



## Brian King (Jan 8, 2013)

https://www.cia.gov/news-informatio...releases-statements/message-vertefeuille.html

58 years in service, starting as a G4 typist and ending up in leadership while catching and putting away Ames. What a story that will probably never be told. God Bless you Jeanne rest well.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 12, 2013)

All too often those that work in the shadows pass unnoticed.  It is good that this trail blazing woman receives some honour and respect for what she achieved in her life :bows:.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2013)

.


----------

